# Wild Child - SHE KIDDED! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have one pregnant doe left, and she's due April 26th. 
She is a young fullblooded boer whom aborted a month before her due date last year. She was due Christmas eve, and aborted around Thanksgiving 

Fingers crossed that all goes well, as she is still 5 weeks away. She's got some discharge we noticed yesterday, her vulva is getting pretty big, and her udder is coming along, a little more than a handful now. 
I don't know if she could have possibly been bred any sooner? But we're going to watch her for any signs of going into labor.

She's not real wide, she still has a very thick coat. But she's looking and feeling deeper. You can't even see her udder. I'll have to go out and trim her hair back this afternoon or tomorrow so I can keep an eye on her udder growth.

There are a few random pics I took yesterday, nothing great, as I was outside playing with all the kids <we had relatives all weekend long...it was great >.




























BTW, the green stuff is Koppertox. We've had a LOT of rain, and I worry about her feet, so for precaution I had to 'pour' some on since the sprayer on the bottle didn't work...yep she wore it, I wore it....hehe...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

I hope she does well for you!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

mine are due the same time as wild child! all 7 have about the same amount of udder as her. and their vulvas look similar too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Yay I hope all works out with her. i have one that might be due around that time also. Last year she waited till 2 weeks before her due date to start her udder and this year she started it a week ago so I don't know if she is just getting a head start. Or she may be due sooner then I thought.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

She looks good  And I think deep enough for twins too :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Thanks so much! I was a bit worried because my other does didn't look so big in the vulva area, and with her having the miscarriage late last year, well...I can't help but worry about her. The other does are too busy with their own kids than worrying about picking on her! 
Hopefully I can get some nice pics of her soon. She can be real funny, I think she is a bit camera shy? hehe...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Well this morning her ligs were really tight, but this evening they were really low. She had a lot of white discharge. Her udder feels about the same. I'll keep an eye on her, but I'm guessing she'll be the kind who has very noticable ligs one time, then the next they feel low.... Poor girl isn't overly big, but she grunts and groans like she is! To be on the safe side we'll go ahead and give the cd/t tomorrow. I wanted to do it today but ran out of daylight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

So her ligs were low but hard earlier today when I checked her. I don't want the other does to stress her out, and I want her to have access to hay and have her own space, so I went ahead and put her in her stall earlier in the evening. She seems to like having her own space away from the others <she's at the bottom of the pecking order>. 
However, she still has me a bit alert, because her ligs feel really REALLY low, like I can't even find them low, except for some much up near the spine. She's not strutted, but her udder seems fuller. I just trimmed her udder area yesterday so that you can actually see it now. 
She's groaning like crazy, and is so uncomfortable. She usually gobbles up all her alfalfa pellets but tonight she just nibbled at them, and just wasn't really interested in eating....so unlike lil miss piggy!
She has 4 1/2 weeks left unless she was possibly bred at an earlier date, but I never saw the buck pay any attention to her until the end of Dec....

Again just hope I am overworrying since she has miscarried before...

I know one thing.....no way could I EVER put a baby monitor in the barn with her....nobody in the house would be sleeping because of the constant grunting! I take back what I said about Snow White and her stomach.....Wild Child has her whipped on noisy goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

:hug: babies soon........ :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Thankfully the things that had me worried are quieting down, especially with everything else that keeps coming up!
Baby/ies very active this evening, kicking up a storm! Hoping for twins from her, but as long as she can have a single that is healthy and no issues getting it out.
She is inbred, and seems that a lot of the does that were inbred from the farm I bought these goats from had big kids. Her sire is the same as my buck's sire.

Anyway....here are some pics of her from today when we were out in the woods...

please don't mind the chop job I did on her hair....of all the scissors I have I could only find a pair of kids school scissors...at least you can see her udder now!













































Anyway...just wanted to share some random pics.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

she looks good

and WOW! green grass!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Babies soooon............. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

She has a very nice fill going on with her udder...and I'm guessing that she's being picky about eating because those kids are taking up alot of room...small frequent meals is what may help with her appetite. I still think twins!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

School scisors!? You're a crack up!
Thats a nice purdy little udder she's got going there!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Thanks so much Liz! I think your right, as she can be very picky about eating. She used to devour alfalfa pellets, and now she just kind of picks at them. I still offer them every day whether she eats them or not. I'll try dividing her grain into 3 feedings instead of 2.

My girls went out a little while ago to get some things they forgot, and came in freaking out that there was something wrong with Wild Child, that she was sticking her butt up... I figured she was fine, and she was. The kid/s were active and making her very uncomfy so she kept moving her belly trying to get comfy... Poor baby if she is this miserable I can't imagine what she will be like in a few weeks! I'm still pretty certain her due date is April 26th.... what do you guys think?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*



nancy d said:


> School scisors!? You're a crack up!
> Thats a nice purdy little udder she's got going there!


I was determined... :laugh:

Thanks for the comments :wink: She went from having only a handful of udder, to that udder in 8 days, as I remember I could hold the bulk of it in my hand! It's definitely grown, and forgot to add that she had more noticable discharge today too. I've been keeping a close eye on her, so hopefully I will catch her when she goes in labor


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

Once again we will be kidding around the same time how fun. Faith is due April 27th I think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - fingers crossed....*

She is 3 weeks from her due date! I am not sure if she is carrying twins or a single. usually I feel movement on the lower side of her belly, but tonight the movement was way down in front of her udder.
She's soooo uncomfortable, always moaning and groaning, even when she eats.

Her udder has really filled! Ligs are still as low as they were weeks ago when I was worried she might try to go into premature labor <can't help but worry since she's the only animal I've dealt with that has aborted in late pregnancy>.

Sorry the pics aren't great, and there is poo...if I attempted to clean it off she'd have run off and never turned her backside to me again LOL

Her vulva is getting darker too!




























She's shedding like crazy right now...

Now I am just hoping and praying she goes on or before her due date! 4-26, because 4-28 through 5-1 I am working the Rolex Three Day event!<actually 4 days...> 
But I also hope she doesn't go on the 23rd because I'll be at the local horsetrack photographing too! Sheesh...what if I had waited and had her bred for the end of May...no wait..that wouldn't work...Memorial day weekend LOL


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

Nice udder, Now it can breath lol, lots of hair on that girl


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

In the top picture she looks a little posty. Is it just the angle? Her vulva also looks like it's getting loose! And BTW, your other kids are gorgeous! Just saw their pic on the meat goat page.
I have one that looks like she has a couple weeks left, so I get to be there with you and Roger. :laugh: The 27th is my birthday, so that would be a nice present.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

Thanks! I think in the first pic it was just the way she was standing. She was debating whether she should run away or not, hehe...She's such a brat...but come feeding time she's all over me, I can't get her stall door open fast enough to let her in! --I stall her at night to give her a break from the meanies so she can have water, alfalfa pellets and hay all she wants 
When you look at her in person..the first thing you notice is her vulva! OMG it's way out there LOL It's been that way for a few weeks, but even more so here lately, it's getting darker pigment too. 
The baby is really low right in front of her udder, kinda feels like it's already standing up in there...LOL

Sounds like between you, Roger and myself we're going to be very busy in a few weeks!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

Yes, and Katrina has several going to go at that time.  I put away my kidding supplies for the year so now I have to stock up again. Where did I put that bucket?
She does look very deep. Be careful! My two that were deep had trips last month! Just sayin. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

She is coming along real nice...babies soon......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

I haven't been on much been so busy the past week.

Anyway, thought I'd update before I go to bed.

13 days until Wild Child's due date! Baby is still very active down low on her side. Her udder is getting really heavy now, and she's sooo miserable.

Sorry she looks like a 'Wild Child' cause she is shedding like crazy right now.













































I just wonder if she'll last until her due date....poor girl!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

wow! she's big. I'm still thinking twins though
I dont think katie can hold out either, they're both hanging down to their hocks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

Next time I breed for spring it has to be March kids LOL I am so worried I won't be here when she goes in labor! The horse track is in full swing, and I am generally there Thurs-Sat and possibly the Sun before she is due. I'm hoping she will go 24th-27!! Rolex Three Day Event <horse competition> starts the 28th-May 1st, and I'll be consumed with that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 3 weeks pics*

8 days to go. I haven't gotten to spend much time with the goats the past 4 days, and have stayed so busy, it kind of makes the 'waiting game' easier.
Yesterday my son thought she was in labor... He came running in the house saying she had a grey ball coming out of her butt... I had to explain that it was her vulva .....poor kid LOL
She was doing a 'stretch' that I hadn't noticed before when I went out as she was getting up, kind of the 'hunch' you see when they are getting kids in position. But she was fine after that. Baby really has her uncomfortable, even more so now.

Last night her ligs were very noticable. This morning they were much lower, and hard to find on one side, udder is heavy but not strutted.
I forgot to mention she is also getting more straight legged....not posty yet, but it was noticable this morning.

Getting close


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

:clap: Can't wait to see what she has! Is she a ff? Not much longer. Keep us posted, and I was wondering what had happened to you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

She's looking great!! Really nice fill going on with her udder too!
I'm guessing that theres no less than 2 in there...maybe even a 3rd!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

How is your girl Wild Child doing? Not long and me, you , and Aimee should have some more boer babies. My doe was pasture bred so I am hoping she is due when I think she is but who knows.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

Her ligs are playing games with me. last night they were really firm, this morning, very low and mushy feeling, you could only really really feel them near the backbone. Udder feels a little firmer. 
She was pasture bred too, I remember when I saw her in heat, I didn't see him mount her, but he was all over her, following her around - next day he was not interested in her. So she was either bred the day I saw this, or a day or two before <I wasnt' home much the days before>, I know she wasn't bred after that day.

I need to get some updated pictures of her this afternoon.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

Ah yes, the lig game!  She does look very close, though. She's carrying so LOW! I can't wait to see what she'd hiding in there for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

Thanks Aimee! Yep didn't fail on the lig game, they felt much firmer this evening! She seems to have dropped more though, but otherwise nothing noticable. I think our girls are going to drive us up the walls before they kid LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

I totally agree. Jinx is doing the ligs, too. Mush, one side gone, both mush, firmer, back to mush. Strutted udder x2 days now, I think. I lost track! I have no due date at all except April.
Maybe we'll all have one big coffee night together. :coffee2:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

Well Wild Child is right there with Jinx other than the strutted udder, hehe!! I can't find her lig on one side, but the other side feels kinda firm. She looks more sunken in around the tail head, very noticable today. 
Now watch....that other lig will re appear at feeding time....LOL

Oh, and the bucklings are taking more notice of her too, they all keep coming over and sniffing her rear end...typically they don't both her, but I noticed this today while observing several times from the window and when I was outside. They aren't trying to mount her, but they are definitely 'up her butt.'


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

:greengrin: I wonder if them sniffing her rump is a sign? I sure hope so! I don't know about there, but down here it's getting too hot to kid. We're in the low 90's! I'm starting to believe that ligs only work for those who breed the "non-boers" variety. :laugh: The boers must hide their true ligs up under those muscled rumps.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

Ligs are there and noticable...what did I say? LOL 
Wow I couldn't imagine already being in the 90s! We've had a few days in the 80s, but our typical high is still in the 60s & 70s. We're also near breaking a record for the wettest April ever on record! We are about an inch and a half or so shy of the record and have flood watches out for 2-3 inches over the weekend!

No changes tonight, I need a quiet night <hope she didn't hear that? LOL>. If she goes before her due date just watch...she'll go on Saturday! The only day I REALLY have to be somewhere for a few hours! I plan to be home on Sun...wouldn't it be fun to have Easter kids?!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 8 days*

4 days until due date...ligs are playing tricks, although I've never felt them this low before, low, soft and can barely feel them at all, you really have to dig down to feel them.
No strutted udder yet, but she's looking more posty, and belly has dropped, she looks more hollow around the hips. We blocked off the entrance to the back yard and opened the gate to let them graze in the back yard. So I was watching her off and on all morning, and noticed about an hour ago she was walking sore on the hind right, and really lingering around the gate, before going into the barn. She was laying down, but sitting up on her knees. 
I put her in her stall, checked ligs, and her foot. I don't see anything noticably wrong with her foot, but worry about hoof rot/scald since the ground has been sooooo wet! I'm wondering if she's sore from the pregnancy, or if meanie herd queen brat butted her 

She's resting in her stall, moaning and groaning as usual. I'll check on her again in a little while before I head over to the racetrack... I know what's going to happen though.... she'll wait until tomorrow knowing full well that I NEED to be at the racetrack for at least 3-4 hours....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 4 days!*

Close to kidding ...the kids may be pushing on her spinal area or a organ that makes her uncomfortable..which makes her limp... or you may be right... she may of gotten slammed...


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 4 days!*

Poor girl, and getting so close! Karma did the limping thing to me last year as she got further along and if I remember (getting kinda old) it went away right after she kidded. I think it was a pinched nerve, so hopefully that's all it is with your girl. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 4 days!*

Thanks! I hope that's what the limping is from, and not from meannie herd queen brat as I've been calling her!

Ligs were still very low about 8pm, she's looking posty and feels a bit firmer on one side of her udder. She's waiting until tomorrow...I just know it  I have 3 races I need to try and photograph tomorrow late afternoon! Hubby and the kids will be here though.... Praying she goes when I am home, or waits until Sunday! I'll check on her through the night, but I don't think she's going in labor tonight....however, if I don't check on her then she will go in labor LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - due in 4 days!*

I checked on her about 30 minutes ago, and her ligs are gone. I noticed her vulva area was really open and you could see a lot of pink flesh, and what looked like a bulge inside. I'd never noticed that before...but this girls vulva is so....bigger than I noticed the other girls to have...
Her udder isn't 'strutted' but it's definitely firm/heavy. She looks posty to me. I haven't noticed any stretching or anything of that sort to put me in high alert, but I'll continue to check her every few hours tonight. We have more storms coming in later...going to be an 'interesting' night...as if earlier this evening wasn't interesting enough!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

No more ligs, storms getting ready to roll in.... :laugh: 
Now WHY did you go and tell Wild Child that she couldn't have kids on Saturday? Maybe she'll be nice and go late morning so that you can sleep well tonight and still get to the races!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Maybe the other storm nearly scared the kid out of her? hehe....LOL It was a bad storm  We have a modular home about 6 miles out of town. Today I had to race home, get my kids <hubby left for work 10 minutes before I got home>, check the news, then we had to seek shelter in town because of tornado warnings! It was very scary. We ended up sitting in the ER at the hospital with some other people...didn't hear a thing, but the pictures on the news channel facebook page are terrifying!
I posted about it in the chatter box weather topic. I haven't been that scared of storms in a while!

We look to be hit again with thunderstorms in the next hour or so...oh fun! I'll check on her before it moves in. If it's going to be tomorrow then anytime before 1pm! Or after 7pm!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

wow thats scary! 
Never seen a tornado but I'm guessing it's terrifying!!

Good luck with Wild Child!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

She's in labor and it's getting ready to storm! gotta turn the computer off for now!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Oh I bet that was scary I love a thunderstorm but am scared of the tornados we had one rip our carpot up and twist it into a ball almost and landed in the neighbors yard across the street then flipped our car upside down right where it sat like a pancake. It was scary the house only got a little damage on the corner when it ripped up the carport. Our upside down car made he news and was in the newspaper I told DH we should have put a for sale sign on it for it's media shots lol.

Can't wait to see pictures of your new babies. I bet she has some pretty nice kids for you. And stay safe with the storms coming in.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Wow that is scary! I haven't had any personal experience with tornadoes especially as far as damage goes. The for sale sign on the car would have been HILARIOUS LOL

Still no babies and it's 5am! I am afraid to go to sleep! We had a storm come through about 2 hours or so ago and there were tornado warnings southwest/south/southeast - and in Lexington again <Lexington, KY>. There is ANOTHER batch of storms in western KY around Louisville that's heading our way, and it looks to be strong  Tornado watches out until 6am. So scary!

As for Wild Child, she's doing the stretching, her vulva is VERY swollen and opening up. She's definitely in labor, but not sure how soon she'll start active labor. 
Oh I love sleepless nights!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

You poor thing! In the middle of a horrible storm with tornados all around you and Wild Child is in labor! ray: For you guys and for the delivery to go smoothly. Please keep us posted, and hang in there! :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

WOW so Wild child likes to have kids with Wild weather. I hope everything goes well with her and the storms. Just be safe.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

I vote for "Twister" and "Cyclone" for the kids' names. :greengrin: Any updates???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

haha love the name ideas! Not much different, her pooch is really pushed out and round, she's doing a lot more stretching, and rubbing her horns near her backbone above her shoulders. Her right side looks more flat. She's really uncomfortable, when she stands up she limps around as both back legs are hurting. I'm pretty sure this is from the kids and the fact she is completely posty.

I have to leave for the track in an hour....  But we're expecting more storms! My husband is home sleeping since he works nights, so the kids won't be alone, but after yesterday I am afraid to be very far away from them.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Maybe with more storms coming in they will cancel the track photos? I can imagine how exhausted you are. :hug: Thank you for the update! I will be checking in frequently because it sounds like kids by at least tonight. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Thanks Aimee! Unfortunately they won't cancel unless it's a severe threat. So far it looks like the storms west are moving north of us, just worried what might build up later on.

Still no changes, she's just laying around, not stretching, pushing, etc. so hopefully she'll wait a few more hours. I'm going to do my photo uploads from home so I can come straight from the winners circle of the last stakes race instead of having to go up to the media center to upload/get my laptop/etc. Although...I haven't done my Easter shopping yet either!!!!  I'll get it figured out....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Almost 7pm nothing yet! She's in the early stages of labor and hasn't gotten down to business, but you can definitely see the change in her attitude and physical. I also noticed discharge, and it was hard to tell the color from where she was standing, but it did look kind of yellowish....

And wouldn't you know it we have more storms coming....again...


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Just logged on for updates. I'm glad she's waiting for you! It sounds like you may have Easter babies after all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

won't be long...praying that all goes well...and the weather isn't going to hit to hard.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Thanks, I think it's going to be a quiet night... she's settled down quite a bit, not doing anything really. Which is okay with me!  I'd love to get a shower, and some rest before she kids! And I don't have to be anywhere the next few days either. I'll check on her in a little while, but I'm guessing she won't go before tomorrow morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

She has thrown me overboard...quite literately! So different from the other girls! I seriously thought she was going to go Friday night/Sat morning... She's been VERY uncomfortable, posty, sunken in around the hips/tailhead, but her udder wasn't strutted...yet. I noticed her udder is tighter tonight and looks filled out more than it did this morning. We turned her out today since it was nice early on, and she kept to herself, laid down a lot.
I'm not impatient about her kidding... but I am thinking she has twins, and I want to make sure I catch her in case she needs help <cleaning noses, etc.>. She is definitely going to keep me stumped I am sure...Now I just hope she doesn't go over her due date....on Tues...LOL
I think she'll possibly go by then though....she's been having a lot of discharge....and with the udder getting tighter...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Wild Child - Ligs gone!*

Well she stayed true to the doe code of honor showing NO signs of labor late night check last night. So I decided to get a little sleep and check on her at 6:30am.

Go out to find 2 babies!!!!!!  1 doe and 1 buck! I am guessing the doeling came first as she's more dry and smalle, and I am also guessing they were born about 5am. She had them cleaned off, and her udder wasn't firm so I knew they had nursed - they got up and walked around a bit not crying or looking for food, so I am sure they both got what they wanted  She's doing a good job for a ff, very attentive. She passed her afterbirth and ate most of it.

They are both snoozing right now, and mama looked like she needed to rest so we quit gawking with our 'awwww how cute!" and came inside to let them rest 

I'll get some pictures when I go back out, it'll 'hopefully' be a little lighter out so I can get something half way decent... wish it wouldn't rain today so they could come into the back yard since it's suppose to be in the low 80s.... but as you guessed more rain/storms on their way 

In all my excitement I forgot to mention that the girl is white with a dark head <like her sire!>, and the boy is a stocky looking paint! OUR FIRST PAINT IS ALSO OUR LAST BABY LOL!!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:leap:  :clap: :applaud: All right!!!! Congratulations! So glad Wild Child had her babies and can't wait for pictures of them! The radar looks nasty up by you guys for the next few days, but glad you are going to get to be home with them. She was just waiting for you to quit watching her so she could have them.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! love it when they can handle it all by themselves!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yep she was waiting until my guard was down! I blame my husband...if he wasnt off work last night....haha  
Yeah not liking the radar  Right now it's pretty out, sun is shining through the clouds, birds chirping, but there's a line coming in from western KY that will hit us in the next hour or so. I'm so tired of all this rain and storms  At least we missed the strong/severe storms yesterday.

BTW, I forgot to mention.... we had 5 does kid this year and each had twins! and each had 1 doe and 1 buck! Way to go Longstreet!!! <sire>. I can't wait to get some pics of them. I'm 'guessing' the boy is about 8-9lbs, and the doeling is around 6-7llbs, she's soooo tiny compared to him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

minibarn said:


> congrats! love it when they can handle it all by themselves!


Me too! The only thing I was really concerned about was kid size and if she could get their faces cleaned, etc. I knew she was gonna have twins, she was 'all baby.' Thankfully they aren't too big where she would have had any complications 
She aborted in her first pregnancy at 4 months along, and was very upset, looking for her baby, so I didn't doubt her motherly instincts this time around.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

woohoo congrats! I can't wait for the baby to be born here, too 

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  so glad things went well. Look forward to pictures. 

I understand the frustration of rain too -- today should be mostly sunny I hear and hopefully through a couple more days. but its been rainy and COLD for way to long.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Stacey! It's a muddy mess out there...especially around the barn, just disgusting  And there is no place for the water to go so it's been soaking up in one side of the barn! Wild Child's stall is dry, but outside her stall door is just terrible. I ended up getting cut pieces of firewood and lining them up just so the goats/us are not turning it into a mud hole. We have to work on the inside of the barn and raise the floor....we've had this happen once or twice but never this bad. 

Took a late nap with my 4yo, heading out to check on the babies, see if I can get some pics. The rain that was coming looks like it mostly broke up and now it's just a tiny line slowly coming our way! But there is still a lot southwest of the state.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new additions!


----------

